# My chicks



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

My RIR chicks


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They are precious!!!I can't get any more chickens and I'm jealous.Have you ever thought about using pine shavings for your babies?I used straw in the beginning,until a chick got poked in the eye by a piece of straw.I've found that shavings are cheaper and lasts for several cleanings.I keep my chicks in a large kiddie pool and 1 pack of shavings will cover it 5 times or more,where as I used 1/2 bale of straw each time so I got 2 cleanings.A bale of straw and a pack of pine shavings are about the price.Plus,the shavings absorb moisture and odor and the chicks will have better footing w/ the shavings.I have found,in my experience,the pine shavings are much better in quality and price.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I use wood shavings most of the time there some under the straw it a thin layer of straw


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

In your pics there's a piece of straw that looks like it can poke the chick in the eye if it's moved just right.It brought back bad memories when 1 of my chicks lost an eye that way.She lived but disappeared a year later.I think a predator got her.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I put a small layer of straw the rest is wood shavings


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Straw holds mites, they love to live in straw. Best to use shavings to avoid mites for the babies imo


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Oh please
.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.ucanr.edu/blogs/blogcore/postdetail.cfm?postnum=11153


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

They are precious. I enjoy my RIR girl. She's not the most affectionate, but she is reliable and clearly shows her loyalty to me in her own way.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I had one that acted like a dog her name was dog


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've got a hen who acts more like a dog(and my dog is TERRIFIED of this hen!!!!).She comes to the door and whines to get in and goes to the door and whines to go out,like a dog.If I go in the kitchen,she follows me,begging for treats.If I sit on the couch,she joins me for belly rubs.If the dog sees her coming,he starts looking for his escape,he can clear the loveseat in a single bound.When he was a puppy,Precious went broody.The dog went to check her out and she charged him,no biting/fighting but it scared him to death.He doesn't mess w/ Precious.LOL


----------

